# Was für eine Polsterhose für lange Strecken?



## caemis (12. Juni 2017)

Nachdem mich @nightwolf sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass es sich bei "Bibs" nicht um gepolsterte Radhosen im Allgemeinen, sondern nur um solche mit Trägern handelt, korrigiere ich meine Frage entsprechend. 

Moin,
meine alten Polsterhosen (ca.15 Jahre) will ich mal langsam in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken und mir etwas neues kaufen. Einsatzzweck sind lange Strecken (100-200km/Tag) - leider habe ich überhaupt keine Vorstellung davon, was der Markt dafür bereit hält, was für Erfahrungen so vorliegen und auf was ich achten muss.

Vorab - ich möchte keine Trägerhose und ich trage noch eine normale kurze Hose oben drüber.

Vielen Dank!
Marco


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> (...) Vorab - ich möchte keine Trägerhose (...)


Dann darfst Du aber nicht nach einer 'Bib' fragen. Vermutlich weisst Du ueberhaupt nicht, was 'Bib' heisst ... ???

https://translate.google.com/#en/de/bib

Ich habs schon befuerchtet, dass irgendwann mal einer daher kommt und nach einer 'Bib ohne Latz/Traeger' fragt  
Diese Sprachpanscherei in der Zweirad-Innung ist echt grauenhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (12. Juni 2017)

Für mich ist Bib eine gepolster Hose - nicht notwendigerweise mit Trägern ausgestattet  -wenn der Begriff Bib (unabhängig von der Übersetzung) ausschließlich auf entsprechende Hosen mit Trägern angewandt wird dann korrigiere ich selbstredend meine Frage  Und vielleicht kannst du mir @nightwolf die korrekte Bezeichnung gleich noch mitteilen.


----------



## randinneur (12. Juni 2017)

Hi Caemis,

Bib heißt ja Trägerhose? Ohne Träger ist die Auswahl eher eingeschränkt. Ich habe mehrere "Kombihosen", also kurze Hose und gepolsterte Innenhose ohne Träger, von Löffler. Die sind okay, allerdings eher weiches Polster. Gibts auch von Gore.

Bei Bibs für lange Strecken würde ich darauf achten, eher steifere Polster zu nehmen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Santini gemacht, Pearl Izumi wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Das ist eher solide Mittelklasse.

Viele Langstreckenfahrer werden dir aber die hochpreisigen Modelle empfehlen, also Rapha, Castelli, Assos. 

Von dem ganz billigen Kram a la Lidl würde ich Abstand nehmen. Auch Dynamics von Stadler hatte ich mal an. Ist, finde ich, auf dem gleichen Niveau.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> Hi Caemis,
> 
> Bib heißt ja Trägerhose? (...)


Ja, genau das heisst es. Also eigentlich heisst es nur 'Latz', erweitert auf 'Latzhose', nur eben ganz sicher nicht 'Hose (ohne Latz)'. 

Radhose mit Polster, gepolsterte Tight (naechste Falle: 'tight' heisst enganliegend ... also kein Flatterlook), ... oder eben Polsterhose, dann passt es doch. 

Das Problem ist doch bei den gepolsterten Hosen, dass das Polster zum jeweiligen Hintern passen muss, und dann wird es einfach schwierig hier irgendwas zu empfehlen.


----------



## caemis (12. Juni 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch bei den gepolsterten Hosen, dass das Polster zum jeweiligen Hintern passen muss, und dann wird es einfach schwierig hier irgendwas zu empfehlen.


Klar sollte die passen - ich habe nur überhaupt keinen Ansatz zur Suche nach Marken/Modellen gehabt, also was probiere ich an und wovon kann ich eigentlich gleich die Finger lassen...

Danke für die begriffliche Aufklärung.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2017)

Hier sind die 'Profis' fuer die lange Strecke, und die haben auch einen Thread zum Thema. 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/welche-radhosen-tragt-ihr-auf-langstrecken.109147/


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juni 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Nachdem mich @nightwolf sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass es sich bei "Bibs" nicht um gepolsterte Radhosen im Allgemeinen, sondern nur um solche mit Trägern handelt, korrigiere ich meine Frage entsprechend.
> 
> Moin,
> meine alten Polsterhosen (ca.15 Jahre) will ich mal langsam in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken und mir etwas neues kaufen. Einsatzzweck sind lange Strecken (100-200km/Tag) - leider habe ich überhaupt keine Vorstellung davon, was der Markt dafür bereit hält, was für Erfahrungen so vorliegen und auf was ich achten muss.
> ...



Die beste Radhose, die ich bisher hatte ist die von Assos H_Fi UNO ... 
Super Polste und perfekte Passform, da bleibt alles wo es ist ... 
Die haben jetzt eine Weiterenwicklung des Modells, das ich habe, die noch besser sein soll ... 
Preislich ist das natürlich auch High-End, aber wenn ich eine von Gore Tex, Pearl Izumi, Odlo oder Löffler nehme und entweder Schmerzen, Scheuerstellen oder rollierendes Gemächt in Kauf nehmen muss, ja dann lohnt sich die Investition ...
Die Creme von Assos ist auch die beste, die ich bisher hatte ...


----------



## Wachhund (22. Juni 2017)

sndcostao schrieb:


> Bei Bibs für lange Strecken würde ich darauf achten, eher steifere Polster zu nehmen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Santini gemacht, Pearl Izumi wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Das ist eher solide Mittelklasse.


*Grrrr...!!!  *


----------



## Wachhund (29. Juni 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> Hi Caemis,
> 
> Bib heißt ja Trägerhose? Ohne Träger ist die Auswahl eher eingeschränkt. Ich habe mehrere "Kombihosen", also kurze Hose und gepolsterte Innenhose ohne Träger, von Löffler. Die sind okay, allerdings eher weiches Polster. Gibts auch von Gore.
> 
> ...





gardmima schrieb:


> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Santini gemacht, Pearl Izumi wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Das ist eher solide Mittelklasse.


*Grrrr....!!!!   

*


----------



## randinneur (13. Juli 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Die beste Radhose, die ich bisher hatte ist die von Assos H_Fi UNO



Ich habe mir ersatzweise mal eine Assos gegönnt. Das "billigste" Einsteigermodell und muss echt zugeben: ich hatte noch nie etwas besser sitzendes. Es fühlt sich wirklich unglaublich gut an und das Polster ist der Hammer. Wenn jetzt noch die Haltbarkeit stimmt: Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (26. Juli 2017)

Wau nach 15 Jahren eine Hose wechseln, Respekt. Alle Achtung entweder du fährst wenig oder du kannst auf alles sitzen. Ich wechsele alle 2Jahre +-.  Mit Assos komme ich bei Langdistanzen nicht zurecht, früher war ich angetan von den Sugoi RS. Im Moment fahre ich viel Rapha Pro Team und Castelli Free Aero Race. Alle beide sind klasse. Da ich aber dieses Jahr mehr MTB fahre werden die Hosen auch 3 oder 4 Jahre bei mir bleiben. Es kommt auf deine Jahres Kilometer an. Gruß


----------



## caemis (2. August 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Wau nach 15 Jahren eine Hose wechseln, Respekt. Alle Achtung entweder du fährst wenig oder du kannst auf alles sitzen. Ich wechsele alle 2Jahre +-.  Mit Assos komme ich bei Langdistanzen nicht zurecht, früher war ich angetan von den Sugoi RS. Im Moment fahre ich viel Rapha Pro Team und Castelli Free Aero Race. Alle beide sind klasse. Da ich aber dieses Jahr mehr MTB fahre werden die Hosen auch 3 oder 4 Jahre bei mir bleiben. Es kommt auf deine Jahres Kilometer an. Gruß


Nee, wenig fahre ich nicht gerade, aber eben meistens ohne Hose. Die kommt eigentlich erst ab Strecken von 100+ hinzu und dazu kam ich in den letzten Jahren immer weniger. Nun sind die Kinder größer und ich habe mehr Freizeit. Ausprobiert/entschieden habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht. Fürs Wochenende muss die alte noch mal herhalten  Danke für die vielen Anregungen!


----------



## Schwimmer (2. August 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Nee, wenig *fahre ich* nicht gerade, aber eben *meistens ohne Hose.* ...


----------



## caemis (3. August 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


>


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Fürs Wochenende muss die alte noch mal herhalten  Danke für die vielen Anregungen!


Achtung: Das führt wieder zu neuen Kindern und dann hast erst keine Zeit für die langen Touren.


----------



## elster (3. August 2017)

Keine Werbung, nur eigene Er"fahrung":
https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-comp-700-herren-schwarz-id_8126007.html
Das Polster ist sehr straff, kein Vergleich mit den labbrigen Innenhosen, welche oft in den Komplettshorts von Markenherstellern dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (3. August 2017)

Sale nur noch für 1x Gr. "S", sorry!


----------



## caemis (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Achtung: Das führt wieder zu neuen Kindern und dann hast erst keine Zeit für die langen Touren.


----------

